# My budgie likes to bite us



## Popit (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a sweet and social 1 year old budgie boy. He is very active and he always fly and sit at our shoulders. He talks also. We are still trying to get it to come to our hand. The only way he does it now is when he is on our shoulders.

The only problem is he likes to bite our cheeks, lips and nose. He doesn't seem to be scared since he comes by himself and bite. Also when I'm laying down he will sometimes fly to my chest and play with the phone in my hand and then suddenly run to my nose or lips and bite. It even bleeds sometimes.

Any way I can make him stop this behaviour. Sorry for the long text


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you here with us to learn even more about budgies!

Your boy has most likely reached the puberty stage at one year old, and has become temporarily more aggressive as his hormones kick in, etc. Giving him some space during this time and not responding to his biting is the way to go. Here's a link with more information:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums.

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask!

Best of luck with your little one! We look forward to meeting him soon 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

